# Albon Bolus for Cattle-Could you use it for goats??



## DonnaBelle (Jun 9, 2011)

I have been reading about Albon,  I see where 16 Oz. is $107.00.

There is a product that is a bolus for cattle.

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/albon-boluses/camid/LIV/cp/16352/

Has anyone tried this or had their vet OK it for goats??

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 9, 2011)

Probably work just fine  if you do the math and figure out how many pounds a goat would have to be for a 5 gram bolus.  

For a cow, One bolus is for every 200 lbs of animal the first day, giving a dose of 25mg of sulfa-dimeth per lb of animal.  And then the remaining 4 days one bolus would be for 400lbs of animal. 

Does the bolus break apart?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 9, 2011)

I think the bolus must break apart since they said dosage would be full bolus for 1st dose, l/2 bolus thereafter.

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 9, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I think the bolus must break apart since they said dosage would be full bolus for 1st dose, l/2 bolus thereafter.
> 
> DonnaBelle


reread it, it says give 1/2 dose remaining days, doesn't say break the bolus in half.  a cow would need more than one bolus the first day and then less boluses the remaining day. Don't forget, cows weigh a lot.  Not saying it wont break in half, just saying not positive.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 9, 2011)

If you're going to do that, just get some SMZ-TMP pills from your vet (mine charges around $10.00 for 40 pills). 

(ASSuming you're looking for something to bolus treat for cocci, not *just* or necessarily Albon alone).

SMZ-TMP is good for cocci in goats and sinus infections in humanoids.  Also what I had to give my Patagonian Cavy when he got injured.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, I am looking for a simpler/better way to treat my goats for cocci.

If there is something available (SMZ-TMP) in tablet form why are we giving them a horrible tasting liquid like Di-Methox??

I have quite a time trying to hold them and get that stuff down their throats.  They really fight it.

Wouldn't it be simpler to get a pill down them in a piece of apple??

I don't think but about half of it gets down their little throats anyway!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 9, 2011)

I tried to get my goats to eat marshmellows with the copper in it, but only two of the goats would eat it. Then those two continued to mob me and run everyone else off. We gave up on that, and started bolusing everyone.  Maybe if you just have a couple goats you can diddle around and bribe them to eat it, but in a larger setting, it just has to be done. 

What are you using to drench with?   It really isn't that hard to do.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 9, 2011)

We have a drench syringe for the 12.5%.  But for the 40% I get it out of the bottle with a needle and syringe and then put it in their mouths as far back as possible.

I want to do a 21 day regimen the rest of the year til frost if I can figure out a way to do it without all the drama.

We have had so much rain here this spring, like 25 inches since March 1.  Maybe more, I stopped counting at 25.

That's why I was looking at the Albon, because it tasted better and maybe there wouldn't be such a fight to get it down them.

Thanks to all of you for your imput.  I am a big believer in getting advice from folks with experience.

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 9, 2011)

I see your point with the 40%, we don't use that, so we always use a 30cc drench syringe.  Although I use a 3cc or 6cc syringe with some of my wormers.  Getting them herded into a small space that you can close up may help, if you aren't already doing that. 

Honestly, most the time we put the corid in the drinking water. We have too many to drench by hand every 21 days.  I have also had cocci problems this spring, and have treated more than normal.  But we also use a medicated feed to help slow it down, Doesn't prevent. 

I think you might be surpised how big those albon boluses are, but I am not sure, haven't actually seen one.  CAttle boluses normally fit into a bolus gun which would be the 1/2 inch diameter like the copper boluses, You wouldn't hide that size of a bolus in an apple or anything else for that matter.  

 Not sure how big the other product is that Roll is talking about, I have never used it. 

Have you considered putting the 40% into some corn syrup, mixing it and drawing it back up into a drenching syringe? Sounds like extra work to me, but they might liket the taste better, and the drenching syringe is 100 times easier to use than just a regular syringe. 

When drenching you have got to get it way back along side their tongue and way way back, or they will spit it out. I do know what you mean about how difficult it is, my husband makes it look a lot easier than I can. But practice makes perfect.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for all that good information.  Perhaps all we need is more practice!! LOL!!  I don't know which is worse, disbudding or drenching Di-Methox. LOL again!!

Is there anyway you can parcel post your DH over here to Oklahoma??

We've only got 2 more times this week.  I shall perservere.

DonnaBelle


----------

